# RAL Farbe



## JazzyBlue (23. Juli 2007)

Servus,

ich brauch die RAL Farbe von diesem Rahmen, diese Farbe haben mehrere Smiths, schimmert je nach Pic immer n bissl anders ( könnt ja im Album unter Smith suchen, da sieht mans): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry an den Besitzer.............

Und THX schon mal im vorraus!!Ich brauch das Teil in dieser Farbe

Oder habt jemand noch n gediegenen Farbvorschlag, falls ja bitte die RAL dazu

Cheers


----------



## crazy-spy (23. Juli 2007)

Das ist die Standartfarbe des Smith! Wende dich diesbzgl. einfach an agent direkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (23. Juli 2007)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das Ral3005 Weinrot.... hab mein trinity in der Farbe... schau aber nochmal nach und sag die bescheid..


----------



## RipItKaputt (24. Juli 2007)

Das hier ist RAL 3007 schwarzrot ... is aber custom made, weiß nicht ob die smiths serie sind   





Hier gibts noch ne gute RAL Übersicht:
klick

Gruß


----------



## JazzyBlue (4. August 2007)

So muss jetzt nochmal mein Senf dazu geben!

Hab mich mal erkundigt bei verschiedenen Online Shops bezüglich einem A!B Smith in RAL 3005 .......

Also www.****order.de will für ein Smith + Ral 3005 : 379+ 40 Sonderlackierung!!!!
So meine Frage ist nun: Bekommt man das Teil über A!B direkt also auch für 419 oder trotzdem noch für 379, da ich mal vermuten will, dass es ja egal ist ob die die Rahmen schwarz, weiss oder weinrot lackieren lassen!?!?

Cheers


----------



## crazy-spy (4. August 2007)

naja auch für agent ist eine sonderfarbe eine sonderfarbe...
standartfarben sind eben günstiger, weil es die Menge macht... da werden dann 100 Rahmen in einer Farbe gepulvert und gut ist. Für einen einzelnen Rahmen ist der Aufwand höher und kostet entsprechend.


----------



## JazzyBlue (4. August 2007)

Ok so ist das also!!

Aber kannst mir vlt. sagen was das preislich direkt über A!B ausmacht?

Gruss


----------



## Munich-Biker (4. August 2007)

Email schreiben, dürfte aber fast aufs gleiche kommen


----------



## RipItKaputt (4. August 2007)

guck mal bei ebay ... da gibts einen verkäufer der die rahmen recht billig verscherbelt. Kann den zwar nicht empfehlen aber du sparst geld ... anders sparst du halt stress


----------

